# Making signs



## sagerejr (Feb 27, 2009)

I would like to get educated on the sign making process and learn what setups are available to rout signs.

thanks,

Sagere


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

sagerejr said:


> I would like to get educated on the sign making process and learn what setups are available to rout signs.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Sagere


Welcome to the forum Dick, this zipped file shows how I routed a sign freehand. It was far easier than I thought possible. I'm sure that other members will post a variety of ideas.


----------



## sagerejr (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks for the quick response and your post was very helpfull. Where did you get the slide set up?

Dick


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

sagerejr said:


> thanks for the quick response and your post was very helpfull. Where did you get the slide set up?
> 
> Dick


Dick, that "slide set-up" is what we call skis, it's rather late at night here and I've only just seen this post so tomorrow I'll see what photographic details I can find for you, in the meantime do a forum search on "skis", many members have now produced their own versions of skis.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

harrysin said:


> Dick, that "slide set-up" is what we call skis, it's rather late at night here and I've only just seen this post so tomorrow I'll see what photographic details I can find for you, in the meantime do a forum search on "skis", many members have now produced their own versions of skis.


Well, a new day has dawned and I'm still around so here are some details of MY skis, but other members will surely post shots of their versions.


----------



## Nockmoi (Sep 12, 2008)

Harry,
Thanks for taking the time to post that zip on sign making. I learned more in a few minutes looking at your illustrations than weeks of reading about it. The next time I crack open a brewski, I'll make a toast in your honor!
Tom


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nockmoi said:


> Harry,
> Thanks for taking the time to post that zip on sign making. I learned more in a few minutes looking at your illustrations than weeks of reading about it. The next time I crack open a brewski, I'll make a toast in your honor!
> Tom


You're most welcome Tom. For more than three years I've been attempting to get members to post photo-shoots with their projects, I'm a great believer in the saying "a picture is worth a thousand words" I have in fact had some success but nowhere near enough. Anyone who doesn't know how to add text to photographs only has to ask, as I did a couple or more years ago and was inundated with detailed answers, I finally took Bobj3's advice and downloaded the FREE Paint.net which I found to be the easiest programme to use.


----------



## sagerejr (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the professional guidance. this will help a bunch

Dick Sage


----------

